# P99 Availability in CA



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Paid a visit to a local LA gun shop (major chain) and they had stopped carrying them due to lack of sales. They referred me to another dealer and found they had discontinued them as well... I was looking for a second P99. I have the titanium slide version.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

indigo said:


> Paid a visit to a local LA gun shop (major chain) and they had stopped carrying them due to lack of sales. They referred me to another dealer and found they had discontinued them as well... I was looking for a second P99. I have the titanium slide version.


I've had the same problem. I was going to get one before my M&P, but it seems that is not to be.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe they will have the PPS.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a hard time finding shops with any in-stock, but pretty much any shop will order one for you.

The hard part (at least for me) was the gigantic waiting list for the 9mm. I ended up with a .40 S&W just because I got tired of waiting.

That being said, I LOVE my gun. Now if only I hadn't broken both arms and been unable to shoot it for 2 months...


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I still cannot locate the P99 AS. The dealer sais he would require a full deposit, then he would try to find one. They must be unavailable.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ca p99*

There are several available in CA. Try this link for one in .40 S&W.

http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=214853&highlight=Walther


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

indigo said:


> I still cannot locate the P99 AS. The dealer sais he would require a full deposit, then he would try to find one. They must be unavailable.


Wow! You been looking for 2 years?

Bud's has them in stock. Send them the money and they will ship it to an FFL of your choice.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32921


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Wow! You been looking for 2 years?


Seriously. I saw this and thought "The revival of another ancient thread" and then saw the OP responded...and that he still didn't have the gun!!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> Seriously. I saw this and thought "The revival of another ancient thread" and then saw the OP responded...and that he still didn't have the gun!!


That's funny. When I saw that the original thread was nearly 2 years old, and that a junior member had replied where to find one, I was actually in the process of replying that the thread was 2 years old and that the the OP would have no use for that info now. :smt083

Thankfully I saw where it was the OP who had dredged up this old thread and I changed my reply, allowing me to avoid an embarrassingly stupid reply ......... until now. Oh well, it's not my first stupid reply. And, it probably ........ well, you know.

My apologies to junior member Sonny Boy for thinking bad thoughts about you.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thick Skin*

I have thick skin so, no problem. On another forum, as a junior member, I did dredge up an old thread and got pummeled. I try and look at the dates now to avoid that issue.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## as-of-now (Oct 31, 2009)

James NM said:


> Wow! You been looking for 2 years?
> 
> Bud's has them in stock. Send them the money and they will ship it to an FFL of your choice.
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_55/products_id/32921


Buds is now out of the 9mm 10+1 in black, which sucks. I'm also in CA (San Fran) and am going to the gun expo this next weekend at the cow pallace...maybe they'll have one there....?


----------



## as-of-now (Oct 31, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but there wasn't any talk about whether or not people are able to find them... (just trying to cover my a**)


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

I just went to my local gun shop and the didnt have the P99 9mm QA that I wanted so they called their supplier and ordered one. In fact the supplier said they had 5, so no supply issues here.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I had pretty much given up on it but still would like one. I have the last gen with the titanium coated slide which was purchased in 04 or 05.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

indigo said:


> I had pretty much given up on it but still would like one. I have the last gen with the titanium coated slide which was purchased in 04 or 05.


keep trying. There're out there....


----------

